# Tulsa Welding School - Electrical Program



## robboss (5 mo ago)

Hi, I’m new to this site, hopefully i’m not breaking any rules and am in the right area of the site for this. But, my questions to any electricians in the Tulsa, or Oklahoma area really, have heard of Tulsa Welding School and specifically their electricial program? I’m wondering if taking this route with their vocational studies is worth the money (it ain’t cheap), and if graduates from there are taken remotely seriously by other electricians in the area when taking on apprentices. Thanks in advance for any advice and input.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

robboss said:


> Hi, I’m new to this site, hopefully i’m not breaking any rules and am in the right area of the site for this. But, my questions to any electricians in the Tulsa, or Oklahoma area really, have heard of Tulsa Welding School and specifically their electricial program? I’m wondering if taking this route with their vocational studies is worth the money (it ain’t cheap), and if graduates from there are taken remotely seriously by other electricians in the area when taking on apprentices. Thanks in advance for any advice and input.


i really want to know if you want to get paid to learn ?
or do you want to pay to learn stuff that may or may not help you years down the road (if you can remember it by then)
as a new apprentice you will be treated the same and paid the same either way

if you want to be an electrician, get an apprentice/helper job
period


----------



## robboss (5 mo ago)

Almost Retired said:


> i really want to know if you want to get paid to learn ?
> or do you want to pay to learn stuff that may or may not help you years down the road (if you can remember it by then)
> as a new apprentice you will be treated the same and paid the same either way
> 
> ...


I appreciate the response. I’ve been trying to find places that will take someone in with zero experience or much knowledge. Most places I’ve found still require at least a year of some related experience, which I do not have. This is an entirely new field for me and I just want to make the best decision possible in how I start it.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

are you asking to be an electrician or an apprentice/helper?
a helper does not have experience by definition

keep looking, try the small shops too


----------



## robboss (5 mo ago)

Almost Retired said:


> are you asking to be an electrician or an apprentice/helper?
> a helper does not have experience by definition
> 
> keep looking, try the small shops too


I’m looking under electrician helper, not apprentince, yes. But trying small shops is a good suggestion too. I’ll look around there as well.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Don't spend the money unless they will guarantee job placement, most places don't even try.
Ok here you go.
First check with the union hall and see what there schedule is for new apprentices.
Next put on work boots and clean work cloths and go door to door to every electrical contractor, and tell them you are looking for any type of work to get in the field.
Next if after 100 doors go to the electrical supply houses and ask for a job.
Next go to big box stores and try for a job in electrical parts.

All of the above is experience even the parts end, you will learn the parts names and what they are used for. You will also make contacts that might hire you.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

I quickly checked indeed.com for apprentices in Tulsa. Most wanted the applicant to have an apprentice license, which you probably dont have. Not sure what's involved, but look into that. I also saw, some wanted a 10hr OSHA safety course. I would recommend you get that. Shows a prospective employer you are serious.
A lot of time, effort and cost goes into training a guy so an employer wants some reassurance he will get a return on his investment, and doesn't need someone who will quit a month or 2 later.
Lot of good suggestions here on where to look and get your foot in the door. 
Good luck


----------



## robboss (5 mo ago)

wcord said:


> I quickly checked indeed.com for apprentices in Tulsa. Most wanted the applicant to have an apprentice license, which you probably dont have. Not sure what's involved, but look into that. I also saw, some wanted a 10hr OSHA safety course. I would recommend you get that. Shows a prospective employer you are serious.
> A lot of time, effort and cost goes into training a guy so an employer wants some reassurance he will get a return on his investment, and doesn't need someone who will quit a month or 2 later.
> Lot of good suggestions here on where to look and get your foot in the door.
> Good luck


Thank you so much. I’m grateful for all your responses, I’ll be taking them all into account with what I do next. If I have questions I can’t get answered elsewhere, I’ll come back to here. I suppose I can just leave this post up in the meantime.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

robboss said:


> Thank you so much. I’m grateful for all your responses, I’ll be taking them all into account with what I do next. If I have questions I can’t get answered elsewhere, I’ll come back to here. I suppose I can just leave this post up in the meantime.


Sure you should leave this post up then you can check in for more posts and advice. 
We need young guys in this trade. All trades 
Welcome to the forum. This is one place you can count on experienced helpful answers.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

robboss said:


> Thank you so much. I’m grateful for all your responses, I’ll be taking them all into account with what I do next. If I have questions I can’t get answered elsewhere, I’ll come back to here. I suppose I can just leave this post up in the meantime.


Besides using this site to ask questions, use it to learn. We have answers almost every question about electric at some time or other.


----------

